# I sure never had a Principal like this at my schools!!



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2016)

Heck no.  My elementary school principal was too busy eating students for breakfast to do anything like that.  She was one scary lady.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2016)

jujube said:


> Heck no.  My elementary school principal was too busy eating students for breakfast to do anything like that.  She was one scary lady.



I hearya JJ, omg, the one I remember best gave my BFF and I detention washing windows for 2, whole weeks, just for setting off the fire alarm!  Ok, so I realize today how serious that crime can be, I got off lucky didn't I 

That same Principal was good at just "giving the eye" when I did something bad.  Like the time I drove my step-dad's truck full of carpenter tools in the back, and without permission while he and my mom were away.  My little bro and I went up to the highschool and drove over the speed-bumps as fast as we could, just to hear those tools slam "up and down, up and down" LMBO!  Then I saw Mr. Wells glaring at us so we split really fast


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 28, 2016)

Our principal was this hidden entity, you knew they existed but you prayed you would never ever have to go there.


----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2016)

I had to go out and stand in the hall once in third grade for some minor misbehavior and our principal came down the hall.  She asked me what I had done and took me down to her office.  I started crying and couldn't stop.  They eventually had to call my mother to come get me.  That's how scary she was. 

In her office, she had the "Board of Education" (a paddle with holes in it), which was applied to the "Seat of Knowledge" (only boys though, she didn't spank girls....just scared them to death). 

She was in her 50's then, had a very butchy haircut, and always wore a white blouse buttoned to the neck, a tie, a Pendleton jacket and a mid-shin-length pleated skirt with opaque stockings and old lady lace-up shoes.  She never married and died at 93.  She was principal until almost 70, thus striking terror into the hearts of three generations of kids.  She started out as a teacher at our school when she was 20.


----------



## imp (Jan 28, 2016)

My dream teacher, principal, anything, just be there, would have been Mary Kay Letourneau, who engaged in a relationship with a young male student, was sent to prison for it, got out, married him, and the couple now have teen-aged children!

'Course, when the scandal was being elevated to it's glorious heights, I dared voice my opinion to only friends, certainly not my wife!   imp


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2016)

You guys were really lucky that you weren't taught by Nuns like I was. 
I can still feel the pain. They knew you wouldn't go home and tell
your parents because you probably would get punished again. It
was rough !I still remember one time a Nun pulled me out of my 
seat and I landed on the floor. She said Oops "I meant to throw
Joan on the floor". Then she threw Joan  on the floor and went
and sat at her desk. She never appologized to me and didn't
even help me get off the floor. Those were the days!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't recall ever meeting our principals - I was such a perfectly-behaved child that there was no need.










PPpppfffffffff!!!

Yeah, right - they just never caught me!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 29, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Our principal was this hidden entity, you knew they existed but you prayed you would never ever have to go there.



LOL, I think there were a few of those along the way for me too Fur.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


> You guys were really lucky that you weren't taught by Nuns like I was.
> I can still feel the pain. They knew you wouldn't go home and tell
> your parents because you probably would get punished again. It
> was rough !I still remember one time a Nun pulled me out of my
> ...




OMG that sounds like Sister Mary Ethna and Father Danaher.  I was scared sh*tless all the time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2016)

My husband was a bit like the equivalent of a US principal.  He was a headmaster/headteacher in London - he was the boss.  Besides him, I get the impression that headteachers/masters in the UK get much more involved with students instead of just sitting in an office behind a desk.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 29, 2016)

My brother's wife went to Catholic school before Vatican II. Yep if your shoes were too shiny you had to wear a sign. The reflection looks up my skirt...Major sin...


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 29, 2016)

I went to several High schools, and always ran afoul of the....."Boy's Vice Principal".     Leaving campus during class hours and smoking in the bathroom were apparently frowned upon...:shrug:

They were always armed with a larger-than-life paddle, that seemed to have my name engraved on it...<sigh>


----------



## imp (Jan 29, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


> You guys were really lucky that you weren't taught by Nuns like I was.
> I can still feel the pain. They knew you wouldn't go home and tell
> your parents because you probably would get punished again. It
> was rough !I still remember one time a Nun pulled me out of my
> ...




Quicksilver might relate to this: St. Francis of Rome School in Cicero had a reputation for the nuns using the sharp-edge of wooden 12-inch rulers to whack across the outstretched fingers of the unruly, placed on the top of the desk. imp


----------



## imp (Jan 29, 2016)

*Rural Missouri*

2002-'03 school year, I taught Math. at Bunker High. Insubordinate behavior was dealt with by issuing "swats": being a newcomer, I was appalled by this revelation, a reversion to puritanical days? Students, regardless of age (or size), remanded to the Principal's office, were issued "swats" across the behind, while bent over a chair! This process was acceptably secured by letter sent to parents, requiring signatures of parental approval of the procedure. ALL parents signed! ('Course all parents also belonged to the local Baptist Church fold, including the Principal, who was the Pastor).

I asked my students about this. One big, hulking kid, likable, confided that he "laughed at them" when swats were directed across his backside! I never determined whether the backsides were exposed or not, so unlikely did this seem to me.   imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2016)

Whoa.

Was this an all-male school, or mixed genders?


----------



## imp (Jan 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Was this an all-male school, or mixed genders?



Typical white-Caucasian Missouri Ozarks hill-billy high school, in the middle of the "Bible-Belt".   imp


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

I think I read this is in Maine, lol


----------

